# PLEASE HELP - EYE PROBLEM



## JohneoGogo (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi, can anyone help me? My Murray Darling is 12 years old and he's having a problem with one of his eyes. Does anyone out there know what I need to do to fix this? He is his normal self, nothing has changed except for his eye. Thanks, John.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 21, 2017)

Is it both eyes or just the one? And is it on or in the eye? Could it be a bit of eye cap shed?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 21, 2017)

Yup, looks like a retained eye cap.
Easy enough to remove but if you haven't done it before would be advisable to get someone with experience to show you.


----------



## JohneoGogo (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi, and thanks for your response! He did only shed a week or so ago and we only noticed it a few days later (we left him be for a few days after sheding). It is only one eye, not both, and it appears to be on the outside of his eye. If it is eye cap shed how do you remove it, or does it just come off in time?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 21, 2017)

You can either remove it yourself or wait and it will likely come off next shed.
Removing yourself is better if you have someone to show you or watch some video's on youtube but basic method I use is a damp cotton bud & GENTLY stroke it over the eye cap from front to back. Might take a few minutes but they generally come off quite easy. 

You could try putting the animal into a damp pillow case over night and leave him in there, that works too.


----------



## JohneoGogo (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you "pinefamily" and "Pauls_Pythons" for your comments and help, greatly appreciated! I've had him since he was a little guy and haven't had any issues with him at all, so I don't know to much about him really. Sad I know but he's certainly one of the family!! Thanks again, I'll start with the youtube videos I think!


----------



## Tobe404 (Dec 21, 2017)

Have you tried putting him in a tub (1/2 - 3/4 full) of tepid (not too warm) water? You might get lucky and he'll dunk his head under a few times and it'll come off? Usually works when I have any stuck shed on my Pythons.


----------



## JohneoGogo (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks "Tobe404", happy to give that a go!


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 22, 2017)

I used the cotton bud method when I had a bad shed on one of my boas, luckily he is super chilled and didn’t mind too much, probably more of a relief to them, had a snake with a loose tooth before and she didn’t mind me taking it out, surprised I didn’t get nipped tho, she only just settled down, was a two man job tho, to lift her lip with the tweezers and remove, didn’t want it to get infected, thought she would of been able to shift , she had struck the glass one night when I walked past when she was in shed


You can just see it sticking out the bottom







Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JohneoGogo (Dec 22, 2017)

AWESOME photo!!


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 22, 2017)

She reminded me of a sleeping dragon, not that I’ve seen many, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 22, 2017)

richyboa72 said:


> She reminded me of a sleeping dragon, not that I’ve seen many, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 22, 2017)

That’s the one, [emoji56]I think as she is so dark she looks a lot moodier anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Check the slough, assuming you still have it after a week, to confirm that the r/h eye cap did not come off while the l/h did. You can try the suggestion given. If they do not work and you cannot find someone experienced to show you, there is one technique that is conservative to recommend. Do steer clear of techniques that advocate using adhesive tape sticky-side-out around your finger and any hard pointy objects such as tweezer, forceps or the likes to force removal. 

For an unshed eye cap to be removed it must first be thoroughly moistened so that it separates from the skin layer beneath. This can be done by applying a drop or three of normal saline, artificial tears (from a pharmacy) or Visine, applied and left for a few mins and then repeated for good measure. Slightly moisten a cotton ball with the same fluid, then very gently drag it across the eye, from front to back, in one slow continuous motion. This action should remove it within two or three wipes. If it only comes partly off, moisten the stuck section of the eye cap and repeat the procedure. Do NOT try to pull or peel it off. 

If the above does not work, then leave it to come off with the next shed, for which you would bump up the humidity to help. If the eye should become inflamed or watery at all in the meantime, which is not usual, then it’s a visit to the vet.


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 22, 2017)

That’s the first thing I check and the tail tips as this can cause massive problems too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

